# Winter Coats and Boots?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

No. I spend my winters in the Chicago area so things can get bitterly cold, but Flora would despise me if I put a coat on her. Booties may be a bit more practical due to all the salt on the roads, but I feel like a coat on a golden is overkill unless you live in Antarctica or some similarly frigid region. But that's just me!


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

That's what AmbersDad says....but I found a cute one that matches her collar!

I am seriously considering boots though, for the salt like you said.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope. Butter was just a wee little puppy the first time he went out in snow. The cold didn't bug him a bit.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

AmbersMom said:


> That's what AmbersDad says....but I found a cute one that matches her collar!
> 
> I am seriously considering boots though, for the salt like you said.


I mean like, if you WANT to dress your dog up in a nice coat it's not gonna hurt her any. I just know that my dog would absolutely hate it. She loathes being warm. To her, 10 degree weather is heaven! :bowl:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is what I got for Lacey last year:

http://www.rcpets.com/rcpets/index.php/browse/category/id/599#main_panel


I don't have boots for her, but if it's especially salty or icy out, I slather her paw pads with Musher's Secret:

Musher's Secret Paw Pad Protection Wax | Mushers All Natural Dog Paw Pad Protection


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

No on the coat. A Golden has that wonderful, natural double coat for cold weather. 

No on the boots. We don't have salt where Hank walks. Personally I think boots look silly on dogs and would just wash his feet off after walking on salt.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Awww...yeah AmbersDad says she's from the UK so she should love cold, wet weather. But....c'mon....pink argyle coat!

http://i.pgcdn.com/pi/90/76/42/907642103_125.jpg


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. My one dog wears a coat only because she's practically bald and hates the cold.

My Golden however, would sleep outside in the snow if we let him.

No sidewalks/salt to contend with here.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes...I bought these coats for our guys. Where we live, we can see days at -35 degrees (without the windchill). We walk our guys regardless so want to make sure they are toasty warm!!!

Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No on the coat. Tess loves the snow. If there is a snowstorm she will dig a hole in it to stay warm...she has a double coat, anyway. I do use Musher 's Secret on her paws, when needed.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Goldens don't need a coat nor do they need boots (unless they have issues with their pads).
They have a double coat and are well protected from the heat and cold.. If it's too cold for humans outside then it would be too cold for them in general - I am talking about when the weather in the Chicago area where I live has wind chill factors where humans shouldn't be out for very long. I have to call my guy inside when it's below zero because he will just lay in the snow - it's as though he's party husky. But he also loves to sunbathe in the summer. 

I try to take him for walks where there is limited salt on the sidewalk but I do use Mushers Secret during the winter months. I also wipe his paws with warm water to remove any salt residue after every walk.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had spent I think 25.00 on boots for my guy. He hated them!! He looked like he was walking over coals when I put them on him. Once outside and out of my site, he managed to get a couple of them off, buried them in the snow and came in with little snowballs on his fur. Pretty much telling me Mom I dont mind the snow and cold I had to wait till the snow thawed a bit before I found the missing boots


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm curious to see some pics of the Goldens and their boots and coats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No to both over here.

My dog loves the snow - dives headfirst into snowbanks, and loves to roll around. Honestly, I don't think she even notices the cold. But when it hits minus-30 Celcius or worse, especially with wind, I'm a bit more careful. But her fur keeps her warm!

Paws, I clean everytime we come in (otherwise you get salty paw prints on the floor) to cut down on salt pain. Every so often, a soak in warm water is needed. She lets me know if she gets salt between her toes, but I'm pretty careful about where she walks (mostly stick to parks).


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

We don't use boots or a jacket either. Bosco did not enjoy the hot weather at all and I am pretty sure he is wishing there was snow on the ground again. He LOVES snow. He loves it even more than water, and that says a lot!

Like others mentioned, we do give his paws a quick wash or dry them with a towel. We use the paw cream, but not daily, but then we don't need to walk in salty areas much.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried a rain coat on Angelina when she was young more for me then her...she takes so long to dry off. It did help but she hated it!

And I agree, we need pictures from those of you who did it!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Angelina said:


> I tried a rain coat on Angelina when she was young more for me then her...she takes so long to dry off. It did help but she hated it!
> 
> And I agree, we need pictures from those of you who did it!


 
Awww...but she looks so cute


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww So cute!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No, i think the goldens would play and pull them off each other.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No, it never gets that cold and if it does I'm not going out in it!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

No, they are plenty warm without a coat and no to booties, I use musher's secret to help keep the "snowballs" under control.

They both LOVE the cold.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

No on the coat. Musher's Secret applied to the pads of the foot. It's all you really need.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

My old Australian Cattle dog had a coat for the last 3 -4 winters. She started getting skinny due to her kidney desease and age (she died at 16 years old in March). It kept her nice a toasty. I would get a coat for an older dog anytime again. Even a Golden, it can help keeping them dry in wet weather and if they are athritic to keep the joints warm. I also like to put a coat on my dogs when they have to wait in the car in cold weather. Since they can't move to stay warm. Bogart doesn't have a coat yet but when he gets up there in age (he is 6 years old) and I feel like he needs it I wouldn't hasistate to get him one. I know it made a hugh diffrence for my old girlie.
Booties they don't need.
All the best,
Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

No coats or boots for our goldens either. This will be our first winter with Mulligan, but he's so hairy that I bet he will love the snow and cold as much as Samantha does. We do make extra sure to keep the paw fur trimmed short to avoid snow balls in the paws during winter months.

We did get a fur trimmed suede coat for Samantha as a Christmas joke a few years ago. Last year we passed it onto a dog with a thinner coat as (1) she looked miserable wearing it, and (2) I refused to walk her in public with it on... it was embarrassing for both of us.


----------

